# impossible jb appletv noire



## bazic (10 Août 2011)

bonjour à tous

j'ai suivi pas mal de tutos, mais je n'arrive pas à jailbreaker mon appletv.
Elle etait en version 4.3, et maintenant affiche version 4.2.2 (2203).
tout va bien avec seasonpass, , et ça passe bien dfu, mais impossible d'injecter un firm sous itunes (derniere version)....apres 72h, je vais craquer.
Je fais donc une pause, et compte sur vous pour m'aider car plus je fais de manips et moins j'avance. merci à tous par avance. Et si une bonne âme se trouve à Rouen, qu'elle me fasse signe, ça pourrait m'aider. MERCI à tous


----------



## Rem64 (10 Août 2011)

C'est un problème que beaucoup d'entre nous ont rencontré. Pour ma part j'ai trouvé une solution que j'avais détaillé dans le post suivant:
http://forums.macg.co/apple-tv/jailbreak-apple-tv2-749492.html

Tiens nous au courant!


----------



## bazic (10 Août 2011)

merci pour ces infos

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h02 ----------

merci,

à force de tripatouiller, j'en savais plus où j'en étais, j'ai donc refais une mise à jour, et relancé les procédures, et tout est ok, j'ai donc pu tout installer correctement.


----------

